# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > آموزش: آشنايي با شی پرينتر در ويژوال بيسيک ۶

## baran_mehr

شی پرينتر ، شیي است که پرينتر پيش فرض سيستم را کنترل می کند . استفاده از شی پرينتر در ويژوال بيسيک 6 مانند کار با ساير اشيا است و بايستی از خواص و متدهای آن استفاده کرد . در ادامه با برخی از اين خواص و متدها آشنا خواهيد شد .

*چاپ متن توسط شی پرينتر*

برای چاپ متن توسط شی پرينتر کافيست خواص CurrentX و CurrentY که محل قرار گرفتن کرسر می باشد را تنظيم نوده و سپس با استفاده از متد Print متن مورد نظر را چاپ نموده و در پايان با استفاده از متد EndDoc صفحه چاپی را از پرينتر بيرون بدهيم . مثال :


Printer.CurrentX=150
Printer.CurrentY=200
Printer.Print "Visual Basic Printer Object Test"
Printer.EndDoc


در مثال فوق فرض شده که ScaleMode برابر Pixel قرار داده شده است . توجه داشته باشيد که تا قبل از اجرای متد EndDoc عمل چاپ انجام نمی شود و فقط بعد از اين متد است که چاپ انجام شده و کاغذ بيرون می آيد .

اگر پس از يک دستور Print ، دستور Print ديگری را استفاده کنيم متن روی خط بعدی چاپ خواهد شد . اگر بخواهيم متن بلافاصله بعد از متن اول چاپ شود بايد بعد از دستور Print اول از علامت ; استفاده کنيم .

نکته : برای کنترل دقيق محل چاپ از CurrentX و CurrentY استفاده نمائيد .

*چاپ گرافيک توسط شی پرينتر*

به 4 روش می توان اشکال گرافيکی را توسط شی پرينتر چاپ کنيد :
1 – چاپ دايره : با استفاده از متد Circle می توان يک دايره ، قوس و يا بيضی را در صفحه چاپ کرد . فرمت کلی اين متد بصورت زير است :

Circle (x,y),radius,[color],[start],[end],[aspect]

که x و y مختصات مرکز دايره و radius شعاع آن می باشد .
پارامترهای color ، start ، end و aspect اختياری هستند و بترتيب رنگ ، محل شروع قوس ، محل خاتمه قوس و نسبت شعاع بيضی را نشان می دهند .

2 – چاپ خط : با استفاده از متد Line می توان يک خط و مستطيل را در صفحه چاپ کرد . فرمت کلی اين متد بصورت زير است :

Line (x1,y1)-(x2,y2),[color],[B[F]]

که x1 و y1 مختصات شروع خط ( يا مستطيل ) و x2 و y2 مختصات انتهای خط ( يا مستطيل ) هستند .
پارامتر color اختياری بوده و رنگ خط ( يا مستتطيل ) را نشان می دهد .
پارامتر B اختياری بوده و نشان می دهد يک مستيل رسم  شود .
پارامتر F اختياری بوده و بهمراه B می آيد و نشان می دهد يک مستطيل توپر رسم شود .

3 – چاپ نقطه : با استفاده از متد PSet می توان نقطه ای روی صفحه چاپ کرد و فرمت کلی آن بصورت زير است :

PSet (x,y),[color]

که x و y مختصات نقطه می باشند .
پارامتر color اختياری بوده و رنگ نقطه را نشان می دهد .

4 – چاپ تصوير : با استفاده از متد PaintPicture می توان محتويات يک فايل گرافيکی را چاپ کرد . فرمت کلی اين متد بصورت زير است :

Printer.PaintPicture picture, x1, y1, [width1], [height1], [x2], [y2], [width2], [height2], [opcode]

x1 و y1 مختصات قرارگرفتن تصوير در صفحه بوده و picture يک شی از کلاس IPictureDisp است . اين شی را می توان از يک PictureBox يا از خاصيت Picture فرم گرفت و يا از دستور LoadPicture استفاده کرد .

مثال 1 :


Printer.PaintPicture Picture1.Picture, 100, 100

مثال 2 :

PaintPicture LoadPicture("C:\sample.jpg"), 100, 100

width1 و height1 طول و عرض تصوير چاپی  می باشند . x2 و y2 نيز بهمراه width2 و height2 می توانند ميزان برش از تصوير اصلی برای چاپ را مشخص کنند .

*ساير خواص مهم شی پرينتر*

ColorMode : اگر پرينتر رنگی باشد ، رنگی يا تک رنگ بودن چاپ را تعيين می کند .
Copies : تعداد چاپ را مشخص می کند .
Font : نوع فونت چاپ متن را مشخص می کند .
FontSize : سايز فونت چاپ متن را مشخص می کند . 
PrintQuality : کيفيت چاپ را مشخص می کند .

*ساير متدهای مهم شی پرينتر*

KillDoc : پرينت در حال چاپ را از صف چاپ حذف می کند .
NewPage : صفحه جاری را به پايان برده و صفحه جديدی را برای چاپ آماده می کند .
Scale : سيستم مختصات کاربر را تعيين می کند .
TextHeight : ارتفاع متن پس از چاپ شدن در مختصات Scale را تعيين می کند .
TextWidth : عرض متن پس از چاپ شدن در مختصات Scale را تعيين می کند

منبع

----------

